# Dinosaucers



## torachi (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone remember this show? I hadn't thought about it in years until recently. It was about to warring factions of anthro-dinos that could "dinovolve" into their feral forms with the push of a button. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaucers

I remember having a crush on Teryx
http://th03.deviantart.net/images/300W/large/indyart/anime/Dinosaucers_Love_in_Loch_Ness.jpg


----------



## Tabr (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to watch this every time it came on the cartoon express. Freaking transforming dinosaurs flying spaceships.  Thats even better than dinosaurs with lasers strapped to their back.  It was awesome.


----------



## torachi (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh thats right, Dino-Riders! But yeah, Dinosaucers was way better. 

First ep:
Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5OwbTuMczU
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJITQ-rMSNU


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow Dinosaucers, i do remember seeing this show. 
For some reason also reminded of Denver the last dinosaur, 
and dink the little dinosaur


----------



## torachi (Mar 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Wow Dinosaucers, i do remember seeing this show.
> For some reason also reminded of Denver the last dinosaur,
> and dink the little dinosaur


 
I remember Denver, he was the coolest surfin dino. But I dont know Dink.. They dont have cool dinosaur shows anymore


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 4, 2010)

torachi said:


> I remember Denver, he was the coolest surfin dino. But I dont know Dink.. They dont have cool dinosaur shows anymore



Dink is sort of Land Before Time-ish. It only lasted one 13 episode season. The most notable thing about it was the main character was voiced by the same guy who voiced Kit Cloudkicker in Tailspin. It airs in the early morning on Boomerang during weekends.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2010)

I loved Dinosaucers as a kid.  I still remember some of the dreadful puns from the courtroom episode... but not much else.  Aside from Allo and Rex, the only character I could recall was Teryx, I remember her playing an important role against the Fossilizer weapons in one episode, but my memory of the series is just too dusty.

Still, like they say on the TVTropes wiki, Everything's Better With Dinosaurs.


----------

